# صورتين لكل قديس



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*موضوعى
صورتين لكل قديس 
ياريت الموضوع من غير ردود
كل اللى يدخل يضع صورتين لقديس 
وبكده نقدر نجمع صور كتير لكل القديسين
لكن 
ياريت لا نكرر الصور
ياريت دقيقتان من وقتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*أولا
أم النور والنعمه والخلاص والمحبه










القديس ونس











القديس أبانوب النهيســى









القديس أسطفانوس









الأنبا مقار










الأنبا موسى الأسود










القديسه رفقه وأولادها الخمسه










القديسه دميانه











القديس مار جرجس









القديس مار مينا











قداسه البابا كيرلس









القديسه الأم أرينى









فى أنتظار مشاركتكم
بصورتين من فضلكم

*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*القديس يوحنا الحبيب









القديس بطرس









القديس بولس









القديس مار مرقص









القديس برنابا الرسول







القديس متى








القديس توما











القديس عباس الغالى








*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*القديس لوقا الرسول









القديس متياس الرسول









القديس فيلبس الشماس والرسول










القديس أغناطيوس الانطاكى










القديس نيقولاس الشماس المبتدع
















القديس حنانيا الرسول









القديس لعازر الرسول حبيب الرب









القديس أندراوس







*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*القديس ياسون الرسول





القديس ألكسندر الرسول







القديس  أكيلا الرسول






القديس  أكيلا الرسول
وزوجته 




تلميذي عمواس
 ( لوقا التلميذ و كليوباس )










كان يوسف الرامى من تلاميذ السيد المسيح (يو19: 38)









القديس فيلبس الرسول








القديس يعقوب أبن زبدى










​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*القديس الأنبا بيشوى









القديس سيدهم بشاى









القديس الأنبا أبرآم













القديس مار جرجس المزاحم









القديسه مريم المجدليه









القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم









القديس الأنبا تكلا








القديسه مارينا








القديسه  لوسيا
شفيعه المكفوفين






القديس الأنبا بضابا






*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2011)

*





القديسه مهرائيل
 شفيعه العواقر






القديسه سانت كاترين










القديس القمص بيشوى كامل









القديس عبدالمسيح المناهرى









القديسان
الأنبا بولا والأنبا أنطونيوس




*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2011)

*القديس فيلوباتير مرقوريوس








الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين









القديس الأنبا كاراس










القديسان قزمان ودميان









القديس ابونا يسطس 










الثلاث انبا مقارات










أعظم مواليد النساء

القديس يوحنا المعمدان












*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2011)

*رئيس جند الرب
الملاك ميخائيــل









الملاك جبرائيل (غبريال)











سورئيل (سورييل – سوريال)





​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2011)

*القديس أبو فانا











القديس كرياكوس وأمه لوليطه










القديس المتنيح أفا مينا
رئيس دير القديس مار مينا











القديس  اندراوس الصموئيلى









القديس أبونا فانوس









القديس ابونا الراهب عبد المسيح النقولى






القديس الأنبا توماس السائح













القديس أباهور البهجورى





مار روفائيل 
( أحد رؤساء الملائكه )





القديس أبو قسطور









القديس أبامون الطوخى






القديس أرسانيوس
معلم أولاد الملوك








​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2011)

*القديس نيقولاس











القديس سمعان الخراز















القديس مار أسحق السريانى









القديس مار كبرئيل








​*


----------



## ميرنا (29 مايو 2011)




----------



## ميرنا (29 مايو 2011)

القديس موريس


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (29 مايو 2011)

*القديسة رفقا*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (29 مايو 2011)

*القديسة ريتا*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (29 مايو 2011)

*القديس مار مارون*


----------



## النهيسى (30 مايو 2011)

بشكر مروركم الرائع
ياريت 
الكل يشارك لنجمع موسوعه جميله من القديسين​


----------

